
ArangoDB Finalizes 4.2M Euro Investment Led by Target Partners - don71
https://www.arangodb.com/2017/06/arangodb-finalizes-4-2-million-euro-investment-led-target-partners/
======
princetman
Wow congratulations to the team! They are laser focused on core functionality.
Rather than building every feature under the sun, they are consistently
addressing issues and delivering features community cares about most. It's
really coming along! Can't wait for 3.2 release.

